
Ask HN: Name of multi-programming-style programming book - msie
What was the name of the book written by a woman where a problem was solved in multiple programming styles? TIA
======
rajekas
[http://www.amazon.com/Exercises-Programming-Style-
Cristina-V...](http://www.amazon.com/Exercises-Programming-Style-Cristina-
Videira/dp/1482227371/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1452215358&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=experiments+in+programming+style+lopes)

~~~
msie
Thanks!

